# sick Platy?



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a female "marigold metallic Blue Hybrid" Platy that I bought from a breeder 4 months ago. She is one of two and was possibly pregnant when I bought her (breeder was unsure and couldn't guarantee anything.)
The past 2 days she has been staying at the bottom of the tank most of the day, behind one of the rock decorations. I don't see any physical differences in her and I'm not quite sure what could be wrong. My other fish seem fine and when it comes time to feed she eats with the other fish.

Any ideas?


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

Now she is at the water line, in the back of the tank, just sitting in one spot...


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My livebearers used to do this...There can be different reasons. A) Pregnant B) Stressed out C) is sick with something you can't see.
Shes eating is a good sign...It sounds like shes preggs, but from the pictures she doesn't look that big. Then again, I had a platy who showed no signs of pregnancy and was extremely skinny (only platy in the tank) and 5 babies popped up...Kinda weird how things work out.


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think shes pregnant either, but who knows...
Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

are you sure it's a female ?? does she keep her fins clamped all the time ?


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes im sure, she doesnt have the anal fin that males have. And no, normally she doesnt. Just these past few days. Im worried...


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

Now one of my male endler guppies, my other female hybrid platy, and one of the hybrid's fry is acting the same way... I've been watching them for hours, i cant figure out whats wrong


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

raise temp to 84-86 degrees F....maybe add a little salt..1 teaspoon per 5 gallons..
you could also check with a couple of disease sites to find treatment..


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

The heater I have is preset to 78. What would you recommend to be a good heater that I can adjust the temp?
I will try a little salt.


----------



## AquariumsFishes (Apr 15, 2012)

demon_mishi said:


>


I would not start any treatment unless I see any symptom of disease | infection | parasite! It is a case in which a platy is not just happy and lively. It happens when it is stressed or it does not like something. It may happen when so many males chase a female and make it exhausted. The female tries to avoid attention by trying to look as bad as possible. It clamps its fins down and just stays still. It is a condition more mental than physical. Many female platies suffer some kind of depression (stress) post giving birth. 

Whatever I said here are not scientific facts. These are solely based on my experience with platies in my DPM Type Natural Fishbowl. 

Here is what I would do in this case. I shall try my best to ensure if there is any symptom of disease | infection | parasite. If I find so, I shall isolate it. If I do NOT find so, I shall just stop worrying. I shall just try to control my urge do many things to address the issue. I shall feed it with something that it really likes very much. That would elevate its mood. I shall provide, if it is already not there, a set of hiding places for it to hide itself conveniently whenever it wants. That would help it recover fast. I wish you and your fish good luck.

Regards,
AquariumsFishes
http://fishaquaria.blogspot.in/p/about.html


----------



## demon_mishi (Feb 24, 2012)

Well one of the platys died tonight. And it wasnt even the one that initially looked sick... Im still not sure whats wrong, i dont see anything that could be wrong with them physically... Not sure what to do...


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

Hows your nitrate and ammonia? and are you suere that the ph is right for them? have you been trying anything new that you normally didnt?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would just test all of your nitrite/nitrate/ammonia/pH levels. All of that good stuff. See if anything is out of where it's supposed to be. More often than not, the silent killer turns out to be one of those being out of balance.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i once had the same situation going on in my tank, but mine was preggo indeed. She was in that situation because of the tank she was in; she was in a 5 litre quarantine tank, with a filter for a much bigger aquarium...the filter made way too much waterflow, and she had to swim around all the time in order for the current not to take her with it, and then she was laying on the bottom or standing still behind a coconut decoration where the flow is cut by the coconut...now she is in a bigger tank, with proper filtration, she continued to lay down for 1-2 hours and then she was back to her physical state...it could be exhaustion if the males have been chasing her around...anyway, as many others have already said in this thread, salt will only benefit her and the other platies, you should only check if all of your other fiish are compatible with salt..


----------

